# Pipa tremolo technique on guitar?



## Andrew May (Mar 30, 2016)

Used from the beginning and extensively throughout:



Ever seen something similar used on guitar? I assume you'd need finger picks to pull it off properly but wow, it would be cool to be able to utilise the sound!


----------



## Given To Fly (Apr 1, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasgueado

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjSiguMPu0s

The rasgueado section starts at 4:18. 

By the way, Matt is really good.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes that's straight up rasgueado which is quite common in flamenco especially. 

You might want to check out Josh Martin of Little Tybee, he's doing a lot of fast rhythmic finger playing on electric. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf4iF5ypYGM


----------



## vansinn (Apr 4, 2016)

Lovely technique!
The down-bending type of vibrato can indeed be applied to guitar, but my experience is that it only works when using rather thin strings.
Despite using at least some steel strings, do note that the scale is shorter, and as such also tension and bendability.
Her way of pull-bending can be readily applied to classical guitar, but not that easily when using super high tensioned strings.

I'm no expert on neither the instrument played or the techniques, so beware of what I say.

Now, wouldn't that be a limited range instrument with extended fretting.. 
Really puts shame to those complaining of a too bulky heel on our ordinary axes


----------



## Andrew May (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks all!



Given To Fly said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasgueado
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjSiguMPu0s
> 
> ...



Holy sh*t, that's amazing! I sense a lot of youtubing this guy will happen today. 



EtherealEntity said:


> Yes that's straight up rasgueado which is quite common in flamenco especially.
> 
> You might want to check out Josh Martin of Little Tybee, he's doing a lot of fast rhythmic finger playing on electric. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf4iF5ypYGM



^^^ What I said above, really inspiring player too. 



vansinn said:


> Really puts shame to those complaining of a too bulky heel on our ordinary axes


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for posting... I love the Chinese lute.

Chinese Guzheng (harp) with similar technique:

@ 1:17

Always reminds me of this from PG:

@ 2:40
(yes I've posted this vid like 20 times already on here... lol)


----------



## malaima (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes that's straight up rasgueado which is quite common in flamenco especially.


----------



## Andrew May (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks US Marine. I love asian zither music generally but I'd never really appreciated the complexities of the hand techniques, thanks for making me take a closer look. I've got a battered old European zither in the corner here, I must resist..!


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks guys... I almost dropped $400 on a Pipa yesterday... talk about a whimsical GAS moment.


----------



## Andrew May (Apr 7, 2016)

USMarine75 said:


> Thanks guys... I almost dropped $400 on a Pipa yesterday... talk about a whimsical GAS moment.


----------



## Dyingsea (Apr 8, 2016)

I wouldn't try a rasgueado on any steel string instrument, talk about a lot of ouch. There's a reason techniques on nylon string'd instruments are different.


----------



## Andrew May (Apr 9, 2016)

Hence the finger picks comment in the OP


----------



## Winspear (Apr 9, 2016)

Check out Josh Martin like I suggested, he does that and more on steel string electric with normal fingers  Not sure why it would be considered more painful that any other kind of steel string fingerpicking. Maybe less so as you are plucking forward with your nail rather than back with your flesh


----------

